# Difference between PE or Orissa JEE Exam



## vivek (Apr 20, 2011)

There are lot of engineering entrance exams like AIEEE, IIT JEE, BITSAT etc through which you can get admission in Top engineering colleges like IIT's, NIT etc.

ORISSA JEE 2011 is the way to get admission in Private or Govt colleges in Orissa but don't know much about PE or FE exam. I know FE is refer as Fundamentals of engineering test which is basically to test engineering students that how much fundamentally they are strong.

Can anyone help me by providing detailed information related to PE &amp; FE exam


----------



## Peele1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Based on your link, the JEE is a collegiate entrance exam in India. That would be the USA equivalent to the SAT https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/w...llege_Board#SAT and ACT https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/ACT_(Exam) exams. The FE is taken during the senior college year or after graduation. The PE is then taken at least 4 years after graduation.

For FE and PE - http://www.ncees.org/


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 20, 2011)

^ what he said. Good answer Peele1


----------

